#ubuntu-for-all 2011-06-14
<hakimsheriff> Hey all
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
<Mkaysi> Hi
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-06-18
<Ubuntu-rosa> hello
<Ubuntu-rosa> please i have a question about the command lsof if any one have an idea
<Ubuntu-rosa> I want to display for a given partition users who are about to use this partition
<leoquant> fstab is maybe a better way?
<Ubuntu-rosa> but i don"t know how extact this users
<Ubuntu-rosa> there is uid in fstab
<Ubuntu-rosa> there isn"t saparators in this file
<Ubuntu-rosa> there is just spaces
<Ubuntu-rosa> not the same case as passwd
<leoquant> try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners, i am not an expert on this
<leoquant>  /join #ubuntu-beginners, or #/join #ubuntu
<Ubuntu-rosa> ok
<Ubuntu-rosa> no problem
<Mkaysi> AlanBell: Comment to lines 57-59 in Meetingology readme. By default supybot forces every important plugin to be loaded at startup and they can't be disabled if one config value (I don't remember which) isn't "True".
<Mkaysi> s/true/false/
<Mkaysi> And that variable is supybot.plugins.alwaysLoadImportant
